# Smith River in 4 days 3 nights @ low water?



## elkhaven (Sep 11, 2013)

I've done 3 days 2 nights in early April at around 250. It's long days but was fun. You'll have no problem with 4 days. I seriously doubt early may will be that low this year as long as it warms at all. Average for May 1 is around 360. It's just dropped recently due to getting cold again, it'll come back up, there is a butt load of snow just waiting for it's sprint to the sea.


----------



## GOTY2011 (Mar 18, 2018)

It's closed right now due to ice jams. I've floated it in late May on an "average" snow pack year, and had four great weather days, waking up at the last camp on float out day to 8" of cold, wet snow. Expect every weather condition.


----------



## codycleve (Mar 26, 2012)

https://www.greatfallstribune.com/s...losed-floaters-risk-collisions-ice/483358002/

Pretty crazy conditions there right now. some cool pictures in this article.


----------



## BAMBAM (Nov 15, 2013)

Thanks for the input, read the articles and saw the pics. typical Mt weather: expect the best and plan for the worst.


----------



## elkhaven (Sep 11, 2013)

In a dozen trips in May and late April I've never been not snowed on...and I've wet waded in shorts on each as well.... it's the Rockies.... bring 2 pairs of gloves

Sent from my SM-G930V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## okieboater (Oct 19, 2004)

Looks like Smith River is blocked totally by ice dams.


----------



## okieboater (Oct 19, 2004)

Ice jams shut down Smith River - Montana Hunting and Fishing Information


----------



## walterwhite (Jan 25, 2017)

Has anyone been on the river recently? My April 6th date was cancelled my FWP, however I was able to pick up a May 16th launch date.


----------



## elkhaven (Sep 11, 2013)

Bring salmon flies!!!!


----------



## walterwhite (Jan 25, 2017)

Do Salmon Flies hatch during that time frame? I figured it would be in June. That would be great if so! I figured its going be pretty dirt come May 16th.


----------



## elkhaven (Sep 11, 2013)

oh yes... that's my favorite time to float - almost always salmon flies somewhere on the river around the 17th. One of the earlier hatches in the state... Yup it's probably going to be muddy, but they'll be looking up. Bring lots of bitch creeks or similar too... dry and dropper.


----------



## elkhaven (Sep 11, 2013)

Shucking out on my kids leg - May 18, 2016









The next morning it was on!


----------



## walterwhite (Jan 25, 2017)

That's awesome! I'm hoping the weather is decent!


----------



## walterwhite (Jan 25, 2017)

What is everyone using to check weather on the smith?
I’ve been using White Sulphur Springs, would it better to use a different location?


----------



## Pigpen (Nov 8, 2017)

There's nothing like a good salmon fly hatch - flying steaks!!


----------

